# 2007 Chausson 83 comment



## HondaDV03

Hi all, 
I have been looking at a 2007 (57 plate) Allegro 83, with what appears to be a stunning asking price (dealer) I know nothing about the marque, but it is very clean with 1 previous owner 10,000 mls and so I've been reading some of the comments on this forum to try and gauge the feeling about them, which seems so be A1. One problem though is the eye-level cooker/grill. SWMBO is only 4'12"  & is concerned that that, poses a danger. The other is the swivel table. I've noted on here that a member also feels that it gets in the way, which is how SWMBO feels. But I like the idea & it is very versatile. I can always make a step arrangement for the cooker area, or be responsible for the cooking, 8O not a good idea. 
I'd like a few more comments on the general use of this model, ie comfort in driving, MPG, speed, manou..., manoau... er! handling  
Ins. I've got an on-line quote, in case I go ahead with the swap, for £220 FC which I think is good. Oh! the figure asked for this MH.... a fiver short of 32K. The dealer has pointed out all the accessories the previous owner has had installed. Full cat1 alarm, covering all doors & opening hatches, reversing sensors (4 of 'em) or are they a std fit? Bluetooth on the radio?
Anyway, what do you Chausson owners think, I'd really appreciate your views.
Thanks
BeeJay


----------



## Jezport

I have a flash 03 and think it is a great van for the money, and the build quality is a lot better than you would expect for the money.


----------



## chrisgog

Hi,
We have the allegro 83 2006 model on Renault Master base 3 litre.
Bought April 2006 it was £38,995.
Where are you buying the van from? Is it private or a dealer.? There is probably room for a bit of bartering for it. A dealer offered us £26,00 last year and we saw one the same year and model as ours at another dealer foe £26,00. i think it is worth a lot more than that!
We are getting 24 mpg after 3 years driving and it has covered 19,000 miles.
It is a cracking van with everything you will need. The bed is really comfortable and the lounge area can seat 6 people easy around the very versatile table. We love the table as it swivels around to various positions and brilliant for entertaining, reading the sundays when travelling in the back and everyday use.
We have looked at several vans over the last 3 years but nothing compares for the price and quality so we will be keeping it for quite some years now.
The reversing sensors are standard and so is cab air conditioning. Manoeuvrability is great but beware of speeding as it is so easy to hit 80 mph on motorways without noticing.It has a 5 year water ingress guarantee. Make sure that your dealer is a Chausson dealer to cover any warranty issues etc.
My recent posts show to check that the rear fog lamp is on the right hand driver side in order to pass mot.
The van is great and we love it
Chris


----------



## MikeCo

We had a 2006 Allegro 83 which we thought was very good especially the Renault 3 litre engine.
The two problems we had was the lack of storage space and the small shower/toilet area so we exchanged it for a Burstner Solano
Forgot to add that we took the table out as it got in the way and used a free standing 600mm dia. one.


----------



## rayc

I've only had my Welcome 75 for less than a week and only spent one night in it but... i think it's a great unit and well put together. Everything appears to work- well it should shouldn't it but you never know?
My wife agrees that the grill is a bit on the high side but she will live with it. The table takes up a bit of room but it is versatile and is reachable from all the seats.
To early to say regarding mpg with only 203 miles on the clock but there was no problem going from Poole to Charmouth, it dealt with the hills very well. It manoau... er! handles well and the steering is light and a good driving position.
Early days but very pleased so far. I reversed up a bit of a slope with no sign of judder and the scuttle is water tight with a good drainage sysyem.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi BeeJay

Oooo, a Chausson, eh? As others have said, I think they're superb value for money, and have the design and build quality of vans £10k more expensive. We've had ours for 18 months, and haven't found anything better for us (not that I've been looking, but you just need to make sure  )

Yes, the oven / grill is a bit high, and Annie is 4' 16" :wink: I take on toast making and hot things out of the oven duties, just in case.

You don't say which chassis 'your' Allegro is on, but .: THIS LINK :. shows one on a Renault chassis. Ours is on a Fiat chassis, and we're getting something like 27-28 mpg from it.

Gerald


----------



## HondaDV03

Thanks all, for your replies. 
@ chrisgog. I'd seen your post saying you had bought one in 2006 & tried to PM you, but it seems I have to subscribe to be able to do that :?: I'm on a number of like-minded forums including 'bikers forums, but never come across having to pay to be able to PM someone. Anyway I've linked up with you via this post. The van is in a dealers & I like a good session of bartering. The 24mpg is a bit thirsty, suppose it's how you drive it. My present MH, a 2003 Auto-sleepers Executive SE 2.8HDI is returning around 28, but if I erm! drive it like I'd like to all the time, I'd be lucky to return 22. It is a flier. The rear fog is going to be checked when we go back to continue the haggling tomorrow. (I left the dealership earlier today, as I didn't want to miss England thrashing France.) :wink:

@ Gerald. The Allegro is on the Renault chassis, but I'd previously found the link you had posted by Googling it, but thanks. Your 27-28mpg sounds better to me. I must remember to wear lightweight shoes when I'm driving. :wink:

So I take it the £32K sounds about right? (before battle begins, I mean)
I'm looking for at least £22K for mine, because all they need do, is wash it & put it on their stock list for £25K, because that's all it needs. But we'll see. The one big snag, might be the access to the rear of our house. The drive is app. 90' long, but at one point passing a side bay window, the gap comes in to app 7'9" I've already done all that can be done to maximise the gap there is, so if it's going to be too tight, the swap wont happen, & I'll be gutted. 

BeeJay


----------



## C7KEN

I have a Challenger Eden. Same van as Chausson with a different name and very common on the continent. It gas the revolving table and the high level oven and frankly I bought it because of the layout. When my son and I meet up with friends at race meeting 6 of us can sit around the table with no problems. The shower/ toilet is too small but hey you cant have everything. Its on a 3litre renault and is smoth quiet and with good torque. Many people ask me about fuel consumption and its brilliant. driving slow I can get 30mpg but driving normally IE 100kph on a major roads and autoroutes it still returns 24mpg. I did not expect to like the Renault but now I do and i'm glad its not a *F* ix* I* t *A* gain *T*omorrow


----------



## Wupert

Swapped a Hymer for a Chauson

Love the Chauson to bits


----------



## chrisgog

24MPG is the average I am getting since we bought it 3 years ago. We have done 28mpg in France but the mpg has improved since we now drive with minimum water on board and have taken the junk out and keep arounf 60.

If the dealer wont come down in price then barter for some add ons like a bike rack/awning/aireal etc. You never know.

As said it is how you drive the van and if I am "switched off" it is doing 80 before I know it  

Keep me informed

You only get 10 free posts on here so if not subscribing then be aware of this
Chris


----------



## HondaDV03

chrisgog said:


> Keep me informed
> 
> You only get 10 free posts on here so if not subscribing then be aware of this
> Chris


Thanks Chris I will. Oooops that's another "life" gone. Damn! :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Wupert said:


> Swapped a Hymer for a Chauson. Love the Chauson to bits


No greater praise :wink:



chrisgog said:


> You only get 10 free posts on here so if not subscribing then be aware of this


Actually, it's 5  But it's only a tenner for a whole year's worth of whatever you want to use this place for 

.: advantages to subscribing :.

.: How to subscribe :.

Gerald


----------

